# The Spin Lab



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Any body ever check out any of these "article spinners". I tried one today and they seem very helpful. 
I just used some of my articles and ended up making an extremely { better l useful l helpful l greater l finer l excellent } article.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jason123 said:


> Any body ever check out any of these "article spinners". I tried one today and they seem very helpful.
> I just used some of my articles and ended up making an extremely { better l useful l helpful l greater l finer l excellent } article.


link?


----------

